# Powerbook G4 : rétroéclairage mort !



## tabasko (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon affichage s'est éteind brusquement sur mon powerbook ... à la lumière j'apercois (c'est bcp dire) les fenêtres, donc je pense que c'est le retro eclairage qui est mort.

Que mon conseillez vous de faire, et avez vous la moindre idée du prix d'une telle réparatin (vous l'avez devinez il n'est plus sous garanti).

Le boules....


----------



## AOSTE (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour
Demande un devis


----------



## tabasko (15 Janvier 2006)

merci pour ce fantastique tuyau


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

j'ai eu ce problème

Il y a des fils Macg  qui exposent ce probleme en indiquant  aussi que c'est uniqument le rétro éclairage en cause
En ce cas faut changer une petite pièce dont le nom m'échappe

mais....
la cause c'est par forcement la mort du rétro éclairage

exemple : moi


Quand ca m'est arrivé
1- c'était emmm*** pour éteindre - relancer la machine ( sans connaitre les manips clavier)

2- Apres extinction , j'ai laissé se reposer la bête et tout rentra dans l'ordre des semaines ( temporairement) 

3- ca se répeta de facon aléatoire ( rien pendant des semaines et plouf , ca recommenca après réveil de mise en veille ) puis s'arrêtait

Applecare ( j'étais couvert) n'a pas reconnu l'existence du probleme
Après un an et demi  ( et annulation des reglages mises en veille) j'ai gagné la cause
changement de carte mère

--
Et depuis zero souci

--


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu ce problème
> 
> Il y a des fils Macg  qui exposent ce probleme en indiquant  aussi que c'est uniqument le rétro éclairage en cause
> En ce cas faut changer une petite pièce dont le nom m'échappe
> ...


 "Inverter", soit la pièce qui permet d'alimenter le rétro-éclairage.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

oui c'est ca i_nverter board_


----------



## buguy (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour. 
Inverter board en effet et/ou mini tube néon et/ou fils d'alimentation de l'écran...
Bref, le + simple : tu achètes un écran d'occase complet sur ebay et tu le changes, ce n'est pas compliqué.

Pour 120...140¤ tu devrais pouvoir réparer. N'hésite pas à voir aux USA ou en Angleterre, les prix semblent moins élevés, même si le port est onéreux, le choix est vaste et donc au bout du compte tu es gagnant.

Ensuite tu revends ton ancien écran en précisant la panne, aux alentours de 75¤. Le tour est joué, pour moins cher que chez Apple. :rateau: 

A+


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

SI  inverter board est la cause....
Mais pas forcément


----------



## buguy (15 Janvier 2006)

T'es sûr mais pas forcément:rose: 
Le changement de l'inverter reviendra grosso-modo au prix indiqué (achat, transport..- revente de l'écran défectueux) avec  en + la crainte d'une autre cause. A la place de DFL je ferais ce que j'ai dit. Maintenant c'est lui qui voit. 
Cela étant es-tu certain que ce n'est pas le câble d'alim qui est en cause? Es-tu certain qu'il n'y a pas eu un choc qui ait fait vibrer le mini-néon et entraîné sa rupture? 
En attendant, deathforlife, tu peux brancher un écran externe, si ce n'est déjà fait.
Il y a des tutoriaux bien faits pour la réparation, lance-toi...


  et Banzaï


----------



## tabasko (15 Janvier 2006)

hello et merci pour ces premieres pistes ...

Je REprécise... c'est le powerook G4 (le portble donc). Donc pas de soucis d'alim etc ...
Le démonter ... mouais ... je ne suis pas très chaud pour 

Dans un premier temps je cherche a déterminer le cout de la réparation ... si c'est "raisonnable" je fonce... si c'est 50% du prix de mon jouet ... c'est pas trop la peine de lui faire l'opération...

Si c'est juste une petite pièce ca serait cool ... mais bon les mainteneurs peuvent profiter de la situation et faire raquer ...

j'espere pouvoir me faire faire un devis gratuit déjà pour commencer ....


----------



## buguy (16 Janvier 2006)

L'écran est alimenté par une tresse qui en assure l'éclairage et une autre tresse permet aux informations d'être affichées. Un mainteneur fera payer un prix plus élevé que si tu te lances dans une réparation toi-même mais tu auras une certitude de la qualité de réparation, une garantie associée. Bien sûr que c'est cher, mais tu connais Mme Urssaf, Mr impôt et leur cortège de bambins assoiffés??
 
Là aussi, faut du jus...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2006)

tabasko a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est juste une petite pièce ca serait cool ... mais bon les mainteneurs peuvent profiter de la situation et faire raquer ...
> .


Y a des imbéciles et des arnaqueurs dans tous les métiers

et y aussi des bons réparateurs serieux  et honnêtes à qui l'idée de faire raquer  ne viendrait même pas à l'esprit, affaire d'état d'esprit justement.
Et de bon sens 
Une  réputation d'honnêteté et de sérieux  ca se construit lentement ( et est un plus commercial) mais peut dégringoler s' il y a arnaque

Le SAV est un service , et y a des gens de services qui aiment leur boulot et sont... serviables au sens réel du mot.


----------



## buguy (18 Janvier 2006)

Tu as entièrement raison. Ne cédons pas à la paranoïa du "tous truands". Je faisais simplement remarquer que les prix sont justifiés aussi par des charges très lourdes. 
Cela étant il m'est arrivé d'observer dans un PCstore un technicien procéder à une série de changements de CM sans rien tenter comme manips sur les tours en réparation. Loin de moi l'intention de condamner : c'est un fait.   
C'est sûrement un cas à part mais je reste persuadé que les charges trop élevées dans notre pays conduisent à des solutions qui obligent à faire du chiffre, du chiffre et encore du chiffre. C'est probablement  pareil dans d'autres pays  et c'est grâce à des sites comme McG que la déprime  reculera un peu plus chaque jour (ça c'est beau...):sleep:
A+,et ....Banzaï


----------



## Pikeface (18 Janvier 2006)

je pencherais aussi pour la réparation à la maison.

Suite à la rupture des charnières de mon powerbook Titanium, le fil d'alimentation du néon a été coupé. En une seconde, je me suis retrouvé avec la panneau arrière de mon écran déformé et pus de lumière à la fenêtre.

Dans mon cas la cause de la "panne" était évidente, et j'ai commandé une paire de charnières neuves sur eBay. A l'aide d'une lame métalique TRÈS fine mais rigide, on coupe la colle qui maintient l'écran fermé. Ensuite, un peu de soudure et de gaine thermique, puis de colle à métal et j'ai tout remonté. 

Le tout m'a coûté $75. Chez apple, ils changent l'écran en entier... autant dire que, sur un TI800 de 3 ans, c'était pas la peine.

Le problème dans son cas c'est de savoir d'où vient la panne. Et là, je n'en ai aucune idée. En même temps, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : inverter board ou tube.

Bon courage.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2006)

Pikeface a dit:
			
		

> Le problème dans son cas c'est de savoir d'où vient la panne.
> Et là, je n'en ai aucune idée. En même temps, il n'y a pas 36 solutions : inverter board ou tube.
> 
> Bon courage.


Exactement , déterrminer l'origine avant de se lancer

ca peut etre inverter board , tube, ou autre ( moi c'était Carte Mère pour exactement le même probleme)

 => un devis gratuit est une facon de très vite savoir

Et après de choisir sa stratégie
home ou atelier


----------



## Macoute (19 Janvier 2006)

Ou peut on obtenir un devis gratuit?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2006)

ben ca dépend à qui on s'adresse
Comme pour tout SAV ou réparateur , y en a qui font des devis payants d'autres non.


----------

